# Any metal workers here?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone here works with metal or has access to a metal cutting machine?

I have a tail reflector that broke off my bike that I would like fabricated to go back on my bike for safety issues. The original metal mounting strip was thin as it was more for just a reflector but I used a combo reflector which has light inside it which uses 2xAA cells and the bounce over time had it's toll on the thin metal strip.

I'm looking for something 2-3 times as thick as the original metal strip cut. Perhaps someone can help me out? My local bike shop (LBS) said they could not help me on this (funny how they have connections to custom graphics frame painting and nothing for this) and it looks like a 10min job with some bending bars and sanding tools which I don't have right now.

Please let me know here and also PM me help on who and where I can get help on this please.

Right now I'm using this tail light as my main light but I like to have two lights for redundancy should one unit fail or run out of power. Also the backup light will have a reflector should both units fail electronically.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll try to have a pic later of my part/problem.


----------

